# 2020-21 Anon M4: what are your experiences?



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Anybody own this season’s Anon M4 with the Perceive lenses and can share their experiences? Perhaps any suggestions regarding fogging? 

I have the Asian Fit with Toric lenses, paired with the Anon Rodan helmet. 

I have had mixed experiences with using the included MFI and alternatively using the Burton Wicking Face Mask. With either mask, I still experience almost-immediate fogging on the upper part of the lens. And that is usually after putting on the goggles in my car first, before heading out to the lifts. 

My best experience so far is using the Burton Wicking Face Mask instead of the MFI and hoping the fog dissipates after the ride up the chair lift. And I still make sure to bring an extra lens in case the fog does not go away. I realize I can always take off the goggles in the lift line and let them vent out, but I have never had to do that with my other goggles. And of course there are exceptional days when the conditions are dumping snow (or occasional face shots in deep pow). Fogging is also worse on weekend sessions with longer lift lines vs. weekdays with less people. And of course masks are mandatory at my home mountain. 

With how much thought & money I have spent on getting the M4 and other MFI accessories, I am still hoping to get the best use out of them and have not given up. The last thing I would try is to get a different Anon helmet with more venting.

TIA for any insight or advice!


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm having similar issues with my 2021 m4's. I find the only way to combat the fog is to keep the goggles and face mask on 100% of the time, and avoid gondolas. 

The minute I step foot inside a gondola they begin to fog up. If I remove the face mask in line, instant fog. 

I find if I'm riding chairlifts and keep moving, they seem to be okay with the exception of a small area above my one cheek which seems to fog constantly (I have a bit of a seal issue in where my nose meets my face, but I have a larger nose). 

Kind of a bummer to have these issues.....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm using M4s, and I have lightweight and midweight facemasks. I don't find them to be especially better or worse than any other goggle/mask combi I've owned in the past. I tend to run hot & sweaty, so there isn't a goggle on the planet that can stay fog free on my dome. But I have worked out routines and rules that help.

First, if it's raining or snowing, putting the goggles up on the helmet is a recipe for disaster. The top of the goggle where it's supposed to vent gets wet, then when you're riding, the flowing air just forces the wetness into the goggle. I've ended up with the inside of the goggle literally wetter than the outside.

Second, if it's _not _wet out, put the goggles up at every opportunity. But make sure you wipe off the top of your helmet first, just in case there's some snow there.

And third, take advantage of the Anon magnetic lens. If you're standing in the line-up, pop the lens off and dab out the excess moisture. There's a Smith IO cloth that a lot of shops sell at the counter. It's a stupid amount of money, but it works well. Wicks up the moisture and so far at least hasn't damaged the anti-fog coating. If it's snowing, you hold the lens inside-down and dab upwards, then snap it back into place. It's made a huge difference to my riding experience.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Were they still fogging after a run, like after you got some airflow going and the temps were more consistent (like not coming from a warm car)

I only ask cause yesterday my M3s were fogging up early on. I was taking my kid for some magic carpet runs and the outside of the lens was fogging up with my mask on, that's somewhat normal I thought considering the circumstances. But once I removed my mask my breath was still fogging them up when I was strapping up. I was thinking I'm kinda pissed they were already wearing out after a few seasons. Of course I was getting in shit by the lifties to put my mask back on cause I would forget it was off. Anyway once the wife cut me loose to ride on my own they never fogged up anymore even with heavy riding and getting stuck in pow and working to get up after falling, and my mfi mask was on 100% of the time. I was actually surprised they didn't fog up in some situations.

Only other thing I can think of is if you might have wiped off some of the anti-fog by mistake.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I’ve ridden 25 days or so with this years M4’s, and have used 4 perceive lenses at various times. I really haven’t noticed them being any better/worse than my other goggles (flight decks, dragon PXV).

I do use multiple mag tech face coverings, however I’m not one to run hot/sweaty, so fogging is not often an issue.

Looks like freshy and donutz have some good advice/input. The only thing I’d add is to layer accordingly to avoid overheating, especially around the head/neck area.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input. I finally figured out what works for me to make the most of my Anon M4, so I now feel much better with the time & money spent for a proper goggle/mask combo.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

mjayvee said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. I finally figured out what works for me to make the most of my Anon M4, so I now feel much better with the time & money spent for a proper goggle/mask combo.


Care to share your solution?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

What I did differently:

Using a helmet with plenty of venting and stopped wearing my Burton AK balaclava (or) Wicking Face Mask under the MFI. 

I used the following combination on my last 2 sessions: 

Helmet: Oakley Mod 5 MIPS (liners removed)
Head covering: Airblaster Ninja Suit (hooded)
MFI: stock neck warmer (included w/ M4) 
Goggle placement: Over helmet
Lens: Cloudy Pink 
Shells: Burton AK Swash & AK Velocity Anorak (2020 models) w/intermittent use of the hood, mostly while on the chair lift. 
Both sessions had heavy & continuous snowfall and powder conditions with low light. 

1st pow day between 22-25F. 
2nd pow day between 32-35F. 

Carrying a spare lens helps immensely. Between 4-6 hours of riding in pow conditions, I swapped my lens (once) due to fogging & moisture. I dried off that foggy/wet lens while taking a break inside my car (no heat/air from car vents). 
On the 2nd day: one of my lift rides up was able to clear most of the fog and moisture in my goggles that I experienced from standing in the lift line for an extended time. 

Other gear observations: 

The M4 spare lens & case fits with room to spare in either of the front chest pockets of the AK Swash. The lens/case also works well in the front “kangaroo” pocket of the AK Anorak. 

I can zip the Swash jacket all the way up and still have ample venting from the MFI underneath. 

The AK Anorak also had no problems with the contour hood being zipped all the way up and worn over the MFI neck warmer. 

I wore layers that had no collar (crew neck) with my Ninja Suit and that also helps with not overheating. 

The Perceive Cloudy Pink lens is very comparable to the Chromapop Storm lens on my 2015-ish Smith I/O. I really appreciate the larger frame and view of the M4, especially how it fits with my larger head and face.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

After a season with the M4's (and after comparing them to the rest of my goggles), there's really only one tweak I would like to see them do:

If they reduced the thickness of plastic/rubber creating the space between your face and lens, and in turn replaced it with some more/different foam, it would not only increase the field of view but also make them more comfortable.

It's just a personal observation, and it didn't stop me from making it my go-to goggle for the season and foreseeable future. Just noticed they weren't as comfy as my Oakleys and Dragons, and a bit less field of view than the Oakleys. Still a rad goggle!


----------

